# Health insurance for US citizen which covers local country as well as the US



## dividor

Hi There,

My wife and I are moving to Brazil for one year (initially). Looking into health coverage, we can get coverage for being in Brazil, but I was wondering what US expats do about medical coverage in the US. The scenario I can think of is where one of us falls very ill and would need to be repatriated (for example when our Brazil work visa expires). Without the US part, we'd be in a lot of trouble.

Does anybody have any suggestions please for this? I've looked online and finding a policy which covers a foreign country and also some coverage in the US are hard to find and extremely expensive.

Many thanks!


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Get coverage there in the USA for both the USA and Brazil.
Medical coverage here in Brazil is absurdly expensive, and the public health system lets people die while they wait in line for treatment. - It is appalling.

The late father of my best friend (Brazilians,) got his insurance in the states (he often went to Miami where he had an apartment.)

His coverage was better and cheaper from the USA than down here, and he could use it here also.

Mind you, he passed away in 2002, so things might have changed?


----------



## dividor

Thanks AnthonyRMC, we're looking into getting coverage from the US. It's a bit daunting which though. So far the candidates are Cigna Global, IM Global and Aetna ….. but all have their pros and cons.


----------

